# Some Intersting Facts About The Guru Granth Ji Sahib



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 12, 2004)

*Interesting Text Trivia about Siri Guru Granth Sahib Text*
* The "Siri Guru Grabth Sahib Beerh" with customary format has a total of 1430 pages. 
* The pages are written with a landscape orientation. 
* There are 19 lines of text per page. However, many pages with headlines (starting with new raag) have less than 19 lines per page. 
* Total number of lines are 26852. 
* Total number of words are 398,697. 
* Total dictionary words are 29445 (these are the words that have been used again and again to make the whole text). Many of these words have been used only once. 
* The word that have been repeated most often is ‘hir’. It has been occurs 9288 times. 
* No punctuation marks like comma, semicolon or colon have been used. A ‘colon’ shaped character that has been used is not a colon. 
* No 'Adhak' charcated have been used.
* No 'Paireen Bindi' character (dot at the bottom of character) have been used.
* A number of half characters (that fall at the bottom of other characters) that are not used in modern Punjabi have been used { @ (1188), † (10), ˜ (11), ´ (268), œ (13), ç (5) }.
* Aounkarh and Dulainkarh { ü (169), ¨ (20) } characters have also been used under half charcters. This is normally not done in the present day Punjabi.
* The 'Ik Onkaar' (<>) character have been repeated 568 times.

* { ˆ } The 'Bindee' characters that add nasal sound have been used 319 times. Out of these 106 times the 'Bindi" character has been used before 'Biharee" or another character. The later situation does not occur in modern Punjabi. The words with special 'Bindi" arrangement are as follows:
AMDˆØI AKˆØI AGweˆØI eˆØI sMqoKIeˆØI saudˆØI sKˆØI sglˆØI snwqˆØI slwhˆØI sweˆØI isPqˆØI sˆØIgwr sˆØIgwru sˆØIgwrw sˆØIgwro surqˆØI hˆØIau hˆØIA khˆau kcˆØI kqybˆØI krˆØI kwlˆØI ikqˆØI kuqˆØI kuiVeˆØI KweˆØI geˆØI gxˆØI gnˆØI glˆØI guMdweˆØI gusweˆØI guxˆØI gurisKˆØI gosWeˆØI cMigAweˆØI cMdˆØI jweˆØI jWhˆØI TweˆØI qweˆØI iqˆvY quhˆØI iQqˆØI QˆØIDw QuVˆØIdo dwqˆØI dunˆØIAw durweˆØI DrqˆØI DrˆØI iDAweˆØI nkˆØI nQˆØI nwVˆØI nˆØId nˆØIdRwvly nˆØIvW pTweˆØI pweˆØI puqˆØI bfBwgˆØI bWCweˆØI ibrKˆØI buDˆØI buirAweˆØI bydˆØI BgqˆØI BqIjˆØI BwvˆØI mKˆØI mqˆØI mnˆØI mwlˆØI mˆØIrw rwgˆØI rwqˆØI rUKˆØI rUpˆØI lweˆØI ilKqˆØI vfBwgˆØI vFˆØI vlweˆØI vydˆØI 

* { @ } The 'Udaat' character that is something like quarter (Paireen) Haahaa, have been used 1188 times. This character looks somewaht like the 'Halant' character in Devanagari, however, this is not that character. The 'Udaat' character is never used in modern Punjabi. The words with 'Udaat' are as follows:
aucwiein@ aun@ aun@w aulwm@y En@w En@I Elwm@y El@gI El@gIAw El@w El@Y AMn@w AMn@y An@yrw Awn@yru AwpIn@Y Awvn@I iekn@w iekn@I ien@ ien@I iein@ eyn@w eyn@I sMin@ sMn@I sMm@lw sMm@ilAw sMm@wrw sMm@wil sMm@wlµin@ sMm@wilEie sMm@wilAw sMm@wly sMm@wlyhW shMin@ sm@wir sm@wrau sm@wirAw sm@wrI sm@wry sm@wrY sm@wl sm@wil sm@wlu sm@wlis sm@wlih sm@wlxo sm@wlw sm@wilAw sm@wilh sm@wlI sm@wlIAY sm@wly sm@wlY svMin@ svin@ swm@xy swm@wrih swm@Y sWin@hw suAwil@au syvin@ syvn@I sRvnn@ hMin@ hm@w hm@wrI hm@wry hir@Awau hV@vwxIAY hovin@ kMin@ kMn@ kMn@Y khMin@ khIAin@ kn@weI kmln@ krMin@ kil@ kwn@ kwn@Au kwil@ kwl@I kwl@Y kwV@w ikn@ ikin@ kIn@ kIn@is kIn@w kIn@I kIn@y kIn@Y kIn@o kuim@Awr kuim@Awir kum@wrw kum@wrY Kwvn@y Kuil@E Kuly@ Kul@eIAw Kul@Vy Kul@I Kul@IAw Kul@y Kul@Y KUil@ KUl@y KUl@Y Kolin@ KolweIAin@ Koil@ Koil@E Kol@ Kol@au Kol@w Kol@y Kol@Y gl@w giV@ gV@ gwil@ gwl@I gwvin@ gUV@ gUV@au gUV@I Gurin@ crnn@ clµin@ ciV@E cV@xw cV@wvih cV@y cIin@ cIin@Aw cInY@ cIn@ cIn@sI cIn@hI cIn@w cIn@W cIn@I cIn@y cIn@Y cul@Y cUly@ col@w jgwiein@ jlµin@ jwgMin@ jwxMin@ jwxin@ jwxn@I jwxIAin@ jwpin@ jwpn@I jwlyin@ ijMn@ ijMn@w ijMn@I ijn@ ijn@w ijn@I ijin@ jIvin@ Tgin@ iqMn@ iqMn@w iqn@ iqn@w iqn@I iqVMn@ iqin@ qutin@ qumy@ qum@ qum@ih qum@rw qum@rI qum@ry qum@rY qum@ro qum@w qum@wr qum@wrih qum@wrw qum@wrI qum@wry qum@wrY qum@wro QMim@ QMim@E QMim@Aw QMm@ QMm@Au QMm@nu QMm@w QMm@IAY Qwim@Aw idsMin@ idsin@ idcMin@ idRiV@E idRV@Au idRV@wieAw idRV@wey idRV@wXau idRV@wXw idRV@I idRV@IAw dIn@ dIn@w dIn@I dIn@y dyKn@y dyin@ iDAwiein@ iDAwvin@ nwn@ nwn@w nwn@I nwn@y nIim@ nIm@I n@waugo n@wieAw n@weI n@weIAY n@wey n@wqy n@wvau n@wvxu n@wvY pauV@y pn@IAw pl@ir pl@rin piV@ piV@Aw pV@Mqw pV@ih pV@n pV@wieAw pV@wvis pV@IAY pwien@I pwiein@ pweIAin@ pwn@o ipKMin@ pYnY@ pYn@au pYn@xu pYn@xhwru pYn@xw pYn@wieAw pYn@Y iPrMin@ iPrin@ Pyrin@ bMin@ bMn@Y bn@wieAw blµin@ bwm@xu bwm@n bwm@nu buJin@ byiV@E bYhin@ boVin@ BivEim@ Bwvin@ Bulµin@ Buln@I mrMin@ mrin@ mwxin@ imlµin@ imlin@ muMnIAin@ muhin@ mUV@ mUV@w mUV@y moVMin@ rhMin@ rhin@ rcMin@ rlin@ irMin@ ruV@weI rUV@I rUV@y leyin@ lhMin@ lhin@ lhn@I lgMin@ lBMin@ lvMin@ lwiein@ lIn@ lIn@w lIn@I lIn@y luV@MdVI lYin@ vM\in@ vsMin@ vhMin@ vir@Aw vyV@I 

* { H } The 'Paireen Haahaa' (or half Haahaa) characters have been used only 38 times. The words with 'Paireen Haahaa' are as follows:
ElHg ElHgxI sMmHilAw sMmHwir sMmHwly smHwir smHwrn smHwry smHwly isM|Hwry krHY kwrHw kyrHy koVHy gVHx gVHxhwry gwrH gulHw crHwvau crHY cVHweIAY cwirHE idRVHwieAw pxHIAw pVHAu pVHih pVHq byrHy virHAw virHAY vrHy 

* { ´ } The 'Yakash' character that is like half 'Yayaa', has been used 268 times. The 'Yakash' character is never used in modern Punjabi. The words with 'Yakash' are as follows:
auj´wrw auDr´au aupj´o AMD´wr AMD´wru AMD´wrw Aswj´M AKwid´ AK´E Ag´wn Ag´wnu Ag´wnxo Aq´Mq ADwK´ru Ainq´ Ap´au Avqir´au Avlok´w AwK´r Awig´ AwiQq´ Awrog´M ieq´Mq sMswrs´ sMcr´au shwr´au sgl´M siq´M smib´AM smwcir´E srbg´ sl´ isMmRqb´ isK´w isD´M isD´qy ismrqb´ isrij´au suK´M suDwK´r hq´M hr´au ihq´Mq hIxs´ ktwK´ kr´au kl´ kl´AucrY kl´wnu kl´wnw ik´hu kutMb´qy k®qg´ Kwd´M K´qRI gMm´M ig´wn guxg´ guxg´M gung´ g´wn g´win g´wnu g´wnµ g´wnIAhu Cwif´au Cutk´w Cyd´qy js´ jiK´ jK´ jg´ jnms´ jp´au jl´ jl´n jwg´w jwn´au joiq´M JwV´au fr´au fubMq´h qs´ qwr´au iqAwig´ iq´wig iqRp´qy qIK´x Qp´au Qwin´M idb´ duK´M durlB´ dydIp´ Dr´au Dwir´au iD´wvY D´wie D´wieAau D´wieAE D´wieAw D´wieXau D´weI D´weIAY D´wn D´wnu D´wnµ D´wvxh nK´qR nK´qRw nl´ inrq´M invwr´au pCwV´au pq´wie pris´au prkws´w prqK´ pir´au prIK´qu bMm´Au bis´Mq bK´wxI bK´wn bK´wnu bl´ bwsudyvis´ bwsÍdyvs´ ibK´wqw ibK´wdM ibgsIiD´ ibg´wipœ ibd´mwn ibD´M buD´M bYd´M b´wsu b´wkrx b´wiD b´wpqu b´wpwru b´wipqM Bgq´M Bb´M Bl´ Bl´Au iBK´w mDM´q mD´ mnuK´ mwin´au mwnuK´ mwnuK´M imqRs´ imQ´Mq imQ´w imil´au imil´o im´wny imRq´Au muKbwk´ rMg´O rs´au rh´w rK´w rog´M liK´x lK´ lK´x lK´w lbiD´M lbD´M lB´qy lwg´O ilK´au ilK´xa: ilp´qy vs´M vK´wnw vr´au 

* { † } The half (Paireen) 'Tainkaa' character has been used 10 times. The 'Paireen Tainkaa' character is never used in modern Punjabi. The words with half (Paireen) 'Tainkaa' are as follows:
isRis† girs† idRis† ibs†w ims† 

* { ˜ } The half (Paireen) 'Nannaa' character has been used 11 times. . The 'Paireen Nannaa' character is never used in modern Punjabi. The words with half (Paireen) 'Nannaa' are as follows:
ies˜wnu s˜yh s˜yhM ik®s˜ ik®s˜M ik®s˜w bYs˜vh 

* { œ } The half (Paireen) 'Tataa' character has been used 13 times. The 'Paireen Tataaaa' character is never used in modern Punjabi. The words with half (Paireen) 'Tataa' are as follows:
ausœiq Asœ hsœ dsœgIrI nwisœ insœwrhu pusœk ibsœrIXw ibsœIrnh ibg´wipœ Bigœ msœk 

* { Í } The half (Paireen) 'Vavaa' character has been used 73 times. The 'Paireen Vavaa' character is rarely used in modern Punjabi. The words with half (Paireen) 'Vavaa' are as follows:
AsÍ sÍsiq sÍsQ sÍC sÍjnh sÍrg sÍrUpM sÍrUpI sÍwsw sÍwig sÍwgI sÍwd sÍwdu sÍwn sÍwmI sÍWg sÍWgu sÍWgI jgdIsÍrh dÍwir dÍwirkw prmysÍr prmysÍrh bwsÍdyvs´ ibsÍ ibsÍMBr ibsÍws ibsÍwsu ibsÍwsw ibsÍwn bysÍw bYsÍWqrh 

* { ç } The half (Paireen) 'Chachaa' have been used 5 times. The 'Paireen Chachaa' character is never used in modern Punjabi. The words with half (Paireen) 'Chachaa' are as follows:
Asçrj insçl psçim 

* { ü } A special 'Aunkarh' character that is placed under a "Paireen" charcater (character at the bottom of another charcater) has been used 169 times. This situation does not occur in modern Punjabi. Such words are as follows:
ADRüv ApivqRü ieMdRü sqRü smudRü suimqRü sRüiq klqRü kl´ücrY kwn@ü ck®ü CqRü iCdRü qMqRü QMm@ü dirdRü dwirdRü idRV@ü dRüst dRüstweI dRüstW dRügMDq dRügMDw dRügm dRüm dRülB DRüik DRüv pivqRü pVHü pwqRü puqRü bMm´ü blBdRü Bl´ü mMqRü imqRü imRq´ü rudRü 

* { ¨ } A special 'dulainkarh' character that is placed under a "Paireen" character (charcater at the bottom of another charcater) has been used 20 times. This situation does not occur in modern Punjabi. Such words are as follows:
Ak®¨ru k®¨r QR¨itit DR¨ DR¨A 

* { uo } A combination of 'Aunkarh' & "Haurhaa' is not used in modern Punjabi, but has been used in Siri Guru Granth Sahib text. Such words are as follows:
AMcluo AMimRquo Anidnuo Amuolu eykuo srbsuo swgruo suo suoien suoeI suohMdw suohMdI suohwgix suohwgxI suohwgin suohwvY suohylw suojwxw huoeI huoqy kuotvwrI gnuo guoAwlw guosweI guosweIAw guopwl guopwlw guoibMd guoibMdu guoibMdy guoivMd guoivMdu cuorwey jhwnuo jgdIsuorw jwluo juo juoAwnI juonIAY juolwhw fuolwieAw fuolweI quoih quohI quolwiesI quolwhw quolwvY duoAwlY duohwgix Dnuo nwmuo inrmluo pCuoqwvY prvwnuo ibbykuo buolweIAw buolwn BXuo Buogvq BuogvY BuolwieAw Buolwey mwnorQuo imAwnuo mukquo muoih muohwrw muoin muonI muoil luokweI luokwnI luocwnI luoBwie luoBweIAw luoBwnu luoBwnw luoBwvih luoVydw 

jrnYl isMG ArSI igAwnI


----------

